# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  grumble

## Neils

Just stood in the cold for 20 minutes festooned with laptop, projector and other talk related gubbins wondering why all the lights were switched off when the penny finally dropped that the talk's tomorrow.

----------


## kevboab

Someone elses misfortune always raises a smile. :-)

----------


## gavin

Reminds me of a couple of local association committee meetings back when I turned upon the Monday night, forgetting to remember that it had been shifted to Tuesdays and taking ages to work it out ....

One of those Amelie Poulain moments, when she tricked the unpleasant greengrocer into rising too early.  I'd have YouTubed it, but I can't find the right episode.

At least I just had an A4 folder with me.

----------


## Jon

> Just stood in the cold for 20 minutes festooned with laptop, projector and other talk related gubbins wondering why all the lights were switched off when the penny finally dropped that the talk's tomorrow.


And you haven't even hit 40 yet!! Good luck in your dotage.

----------


## Neils

On the plus side at least I didn't turn up tomorrow night. Went rather well I thought, another to do on Friday, what idiot booked me for a talk on a friday night? And for no fee, sigh.

----------


## Neils

How it feels sometimes.

----------


## Easy beesy

Nooooooo!  Did something similar - had laptop, projector and forgot the USB stick!    Did my talk to a background of bee/hive/etc pictures running continuously. 

Never forgot it again!

Eb

----------


## POPZ

Nellie, if that is really what you feel like, then I guess you need some real help. OR maybe someone is telling you something??? :Confused: 

That poor wee kitten!

----------


## gavin

That talk might have been a cracker EB.  I was at a scientific talk on biodiversity once and the speaker just held forth while images of wonderful natural habitats flicked passed behind her.  Very impressive.

Maybe that's what Nellie's significant other has to do to get him to leave his PC alone and go to bed at nights?!  If you're reading N, hope the talk goes well.

----------


## Neils

Good talk tonight. Only had to go back home once because I forgot the projector!  Good questions too, always think you can judge how you did by the questions that get asked at the end though maybe I should be more diplomatic when the subject of phone masts comes up.

----------

